# Kickstarter hand grinders



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Hello all

Did a quick search on the forums for mention of two grinders currently on Kickstarter, but couldn't find any discussion.

Does anyone with a bit of expertise in hand grinders have any feedback on the following?

Kuísenntial Evengrind

Handground


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

I am not an expert on hand grinders in any way shape or form , there are alot of hand grinder coming out a various prices

I have backed the Handground £74 dollars delivered currently on an early bird backers


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

The evengrind just looks like a porlex, the handground (Crap name) looks ok, but not sure about stepped though.


----------



## TomBurtonArt (Jan 18, 2015)

Even grind looks like the Porlex/Hario grinders, perhaps with a slight modification to improve stability.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Pretty sure you guys mean Hario Skerton when you reference Porlex?

They both look like really decent handgrinders in all fairness.


----------



## ArtistryCoffee (Oct 11, 2014)

Handground has just launched on Kickstarter today (3/2/15). It is a crowdsourced hand grinder where the design and features have been discussed via (esp) Instagram for a few months. Looks good.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

The evengrind looks like a straight rip of the skerton with an extra plastic bit...

And I would question the logic behind a stepped grinder claiming to be suitable for espresso.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> The evengrind looks like a straight rip of the skerton with an extra plastic bit...
> 
> And I would question the logic behind a stepped grinder claiming to be suitable for espresso.


Depends on the steps. To name two grinders

K30es

One of the caimanos

Probably good enough for espresso ......


----------



## Phil104 (Apr 15, 2014)

And the handground looks like a baby Lido2 with a handle omn the side - but there can only be so many hand grinder designs...... (that work).


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Phil104 said:


> And the handground looks like a baby Lido2 with a handle omn the side - but there can only be so many hand grinder designs...... (that work).


hand ground has now been funded( in one day ) so all early bird deals are gone


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> hand ground has now been funded( in one day ) so all early bird deals are gone


Fingers crossed you don`t get hammered on import duties


----------



## carbonkid85 (Jan 19, 2011)

Was offered a new job yesterday so just celebrated by throwing $74 (delivered) at the Handground.

Early Bird deals are still available btw, just not the absolute cheapest tiers.


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Anyone received one yet?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

Estimated delivery August


----------



## Big_Fat_Dan (Aug 21, 2014)

Cool, I might have to invest in one, they look good.


----------



## BRYHER (May 23, 2012)

Just seen the video , now found this thread.

Looks like Lido 2 meets ROK grinder.

I wonder if the quality will be there and if so can they meet demand, looking forward to peoples views on these grinders as and when they come on stream.

Exciting times we live in.


----------

